# Monitor für Photoshop und Webdesign



## kotaku (31. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin Grafiker und arbeite auch viel im Frontend-Bereich bei der Umsetzung von Websites. Anfang des Jahres war ich mutig und habe es mal mit einem 4K Monitor von BenQ probiert. Hatte vorher gut 8 Jahre zwei Syncmaster von Samsung, die bis dato super liefen. Der Eindruck des BenQ war zunächst sehr gut, helles und starkes Bild und das auch noch schön scharf. Mittlerweile bin ich jedoch alles andere als zufrieden, da die Proportionen der Elemente einfach anders sind als bei den Nicht 4K Monitoren - ich hatte bis dato auch schon verschiedene Einstellungen der Grafikkarte, Chrome und Windows probiert. Ein einfacher border im CSS wird im 4K nicht korrekt angezeigt wegen dem Scaling im Google Chrome. Dazu kommt, dass Monitor schon zwei mal nicht mehr aus dem Standby gekommen ist.

Kurz gesagt: Ich brauche eine bessere Lösung.

Kann mir jemand einen Monitor empfehlen der sowohl für Photoshop, als auch Feinarbeit wie Frontend geeignet ist? Es gibt kein Limit im Budget, es muss einfach passen.

Das mit 4K scheint mir noch nicht richtig ausgereift zu sein, zumindest nicht für meine Zwecke. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## anneglattbach (5. September 2017)

Danke für die Info. Ich hab nicht gewusst, dass 4k diesbezüglich noch so viele Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Prexioc (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich kaufte auch einen brandneuen 4k-Monitor, der vor kurzem veröffentlicht wurde. Aber ich ging speziell für HDMI 2.0, so dass meine Xbox one S auf 4k gehoben werden kann. Es ist dieser Monitor. Das einzige Problem, das ich habe, ist, dass dieser HDMI 2.0-Port keine 10-Bit-Farbe akzeptiert.


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2017)

Habe meinen (gerade 1/2 jahre alten) 27" PQ2715 (UHD) gegen nen UW3415 (UWQHD) getauscht. Mich hatte die "zu hohe" Auflösung auch genervt. Das "Scaling" im OS kämpft gegen softwareinterne Scalings an, noch konfuser wirds, wenn zwei verschiedene Monitore dranhängen. Ich wollte schlicht wieder Pixel erkennen können - und alles unskaliert anschauen dürfen.

Ausgereift oder nicht, es war nicht meins. UHD würde ich für den Bearbeiter eher ab 34" in Betracht ziehen, da, wo die Skalierung artig bei 100% bleiben darf. Bei unskaliert UHD @27" hatte ich abends dann tränende Augen.

mfg chmee


----------



## adam111 (25. Januar 2018)

Hi,  ich habe das Forum fließend auf der Suche nach einem ähnlichen Thema durchgesehen, fand es aber nicht und entschied, hier zu schreiben. Ich stehe vor der Wahl eines Geschenks für eine Person, die süchtig nach Fotografie ist. Diese Person verarbeitet Fotos (retuschiert).  Wird sich das Grafiktablett im Prinzip nützlich erweisen? Ist es die kleine Arbeitsfläche genug? 

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass das Medium wegen der Notwendigkeit für Amplitudenbewegungen von Hand unbequem sein kann. Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass er im Moment Fotos auf dem 13' Monitor des Laptops verarbeitet. 

Wer benutzt das Tablet bei der Verarbeitung oder bevorzugt mehr Maus? Lohnt es sich, ein solcher Tablett zu schenken oder ist es die Geldverschwendung? Ich fand hier einige Varianten, aber kann selbst nicht wählen.


----------

